# Rohrpumpe vs Tauchpumpe



## Rogger (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo, habe mein Teich modifiziert und bin nun auf der Suche nach einer neuen Pumpe habe 2 BA in 50 mm einen in 100 mm, dazu kommt noch ein Skimmer. Ich verwende ein Halbschwerkraft System. Skimmer und die kleinen BA laufen Durch ein 110 Rohr, Der große BA allein durch ein 110 Rohr.  Die gesuchte Pumpe müsste ca 1 Höhenmeter überwinden. Nun frag ich mich was sinnvoller ist eine Rohrpumpe mit 22 tausend Liter 170 Watt oder eine Eco Tauchpumpe 18000 Liter 225 Watt.? Bei welcher habe ich den besseren Flow ?


----------



## Rogger (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohrpumpe vs Tauchpumpe*

Hier die Links http://www.ebay.de/itm/Jebao-Rohrpu...?pt=Pumpen&hash=item519f9cd65d#ht_3783wt_1047



http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichpumpe-E...5?pt=Pumpen&hash=item231e9a01c3#ht_1179wt_689



Lg Alex


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohrpumpe vs Tauchpumpe*

Hallo Rogger/Alex
Rohrpumpen sind zum "Hochpumpen" nicht geeignet, sind also für dein System nicht geeignet
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Rogger (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohrpumpe vs Tauchpumpe*

Ja da hast du ja eigentlich recht, aber wenn man sich die durchfluss Diagramme anschaut sollte dennoch mehr ankommen bei weniger verbrauch. Kann das sein ? Selbst eine 30 000 Rohrpumpe verbraucht nur 10 Watt mehr als die Tauchpumpe hat aber maechtig mehr Flow kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie auf 1 m mehr als 12000 Liter einbüßt ? Lg Alex


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohrpumpe vs Tauchpumpe*

Hallo Alex
wieviel sie , auf einen Meter weniger hat,  kann ich dir so auch nicht sagen,meine läuft Ebenerdig, aber ich hab schon davon gehört das bei erhöhtem Pumpengegendruck nicht nur der Flow runter geht sondern auch der Stromverbrauch sich erhöht und auch der Verschleiß wird sich erhöhen.
Mit meiner 16000er hab hab ich mal ein 0,5Meter hoch gepumt da war zwar für meine Zwecke noch genug aber doch wesentlich weniger als 16000L
(Event. ausprobieren dann sind wir alle Schlauer)
Gruss Patrick


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohrpumpe vs Tauchpumpe*

Bei dem Ebay Link ist doch eine Pumpenkennlinie, da kannst du dir im (idealen !!) Fall ansehen, um wieviel die Fördermenge abnimmt. Hinzu kommt, das jeder Bogen, Verengung usw. den Durchfluss drastisch verringert.
Willst du denn 70mm Schlauch bis zur Austrittsstelle verlegen?

LG Willi


----------



## Rogger (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohrpumpe vs Tauchpumpe*

Danke für die Antworten der Schlauch ist nicht das Problem habe nur ne Strecke von nem Meter bis zum Auslauf, wie gesagt nur der Höhenmeter ist problematisch. Hat denn keiner eine Rohrpumpe die ein wenig was überwinden muss? Lg Alex


----------



## willi1954 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohrpumpe vs Tauchpumpe*

Schau mal dort, da werden Sie geholfen  

LG Willi


----------



## jenso (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohrpumpe vs Tauchpumpe*

Hallo,

wir haben eine Rohrpumpe der Bauart im Einsatz. 12.000 l/h gab es vor Jahren mal. Die muss auch etwa einen knappen Meter Höhe und einen 7m langen 50er Schlauch überwinden. Weiterhelfen kann ich dir aber nicht wirklich, da ich nicht weiß, wie viel da noch raus kam. Wir haben die Pumpenleistung per Dimmer gedrosselt. Dieses Jahr hatte die Pumpe leider erhebliche Aussetzer. Beim Auseinanderbau ist mir dann ein Stück zerbrochen. Leider gibt es diese Pumpen nur noch mit größer Leistung. Die Anschlüsse sind aber auf die Pumpe abgestimmt. Ich habe mir eine "Schwarze Flunder 8100 l/h" bestellt, den Motor über eine gebastelte Adapterplatte umgebaut, das Flügelrad getauscht. Wir müssen noch immer drosseln ...
Wir betreiben unseren Filter auch mehr aus Alibigründen. In Wirklichkeit müssen wir nur unsern Bachlauf speisen.

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja doch etwas.

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## Koipaar (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohrpumpe vs Tauchpumpe*

Hallo Alex,

wir haben eine Rohrpumpe JKP 22000 im Einsatz. die zu überwindende Höhe bei uns ist 70 cm. Wir sind mit dem Flow absolut zufrieden (haben jedoch nicht gemessen). Als Ersatz haben wir noch eine Ecomax 18000, die gegenüber der Rohrpumpe aber wesentlich weniger fördert.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------



## Joerg (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohrpumpe vs Tauchpumpe*

Hi Alex,
1m ist schon viel für eine Rohrpumpe.
Halbschwerkraft mit 1m Förderhöhe ist dann wohl schon gepumpt.
Falls du noch 30cm über Wasserspiegel rausholen kannst, sollte die Rohrpumpe günstiger sein.
Vergleiche die Leistungen mit der Pumpenkennlinie in deiner Förderhöhe.
Dazu kommen die Leitungsverluste.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Rohrpumpe vs Tauchpumpe*

Hallo Alex,
wie schon meine Vorredner geschrieben haben, kommen bei der 22000er Rohrpumpe im besten Fall 18 m³/h an wenn es keine zusätzlichen Druckverluste gibt. Der Leistungsverbrauch wird bei den 175 W liegen.
Im Falle der zweiten Pumpe liegst Du richtig, dass der Durchfluss einer 18000er Pumpe mit 5,50 m Förderhöhe nur wenig beinträchtigt ist - da kommen sicher noch 16 m³/h an, sofern die Konstruktion passt. Im Gegensatz zur Rohrpumpe hast Du hier einen Punkt im Kennfeld der Pumpe, der keine 100% Leistung verlangt. Es ist anhand der Daten nicht vorher zu sagen, wie groß die Ersparnis ist, aber einige Watt werden es schon sein.
Du bist damit mit dieser Lösung auf der "besseren" Seite. Ich würde Dir auch aus einem zweiten Grund zuraten:
Die Ansaugöffnung wird mit der Zeit "verstopfen". Im Falle der Rohrpumpe hast Du einen drastischen Leistungsabfall, der sich direkt auf die Filterleistung auswirkt, die andere Pumpe ist da wesentich robuster.


----------



## Jjjjj (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen ob das möglich ist oder ob Rohrpumpen nicht so weit pumpen können und zu viel Durchfluss verlieren?
Die gelbe Markierung ist die alternative länge. ZU not gehts auch noch eine Stufe höher. Am liebsten wäre mir aber die vollständige (also bis ganz unten) Methode.


----------



## wusi (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo!

Ich schätze an der Länge wird es nicht scheitern. Aber du hast da halt sehr viele Winkel drin, die den Flow sicher bremsen werden.

Wie gehst du denn eigenltich aus dem Teich raus? Über einen Bodenablauf? Weil dann würdest du das Wasser ja vom Filter direkt wieder in den BA schicken...

LG


----------



## Jjjjj (7. Apr. 2014)

Mein 2. Modell
Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Nori (7. Apr. 2014)

Deine beiden Varianten funktionieren nur mit einer selbstansaugenden Pumpe (weder eine Rohrpumpe noch eine normale Teichpumpe ist selbstansaugend!) - Wasser läuft von allein nicht bergauf - diese Art der Rohrführung birgt immer die Gefahr, dass kurzfristig mal Luft ins System kommt und dann läuft kein Wasser mehr über den Rand.
Außerdem ist die rechtwinklige Rorführung praxisfremd - es sollte eine Schachtzuleitung unterhalb des Wasserspiegels sein - möglichst gerade im Verlauf.

Gruß Nori


----------



## wusi (7. Apr. 2014)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass die gezeigte Rohrleitung von der Pumpe aus in den Teich geht.
Und dann würde das schon funktionieren.

Wenn die Skizze jedoch den Weg vom Teich in den Filter zeigt, dann brauchst du natürlich eine selbstansaugende Pumpe, wie Nori schon sagte.

Also, in welche Richtung geht das Wasser in deiner Skizze?


----------



## Jjjjj (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo
das Wasser soll vom Filter durch das rohr in den Teich gepumpt werden. Das Wasser läuft durchs graue Rohr in den Filter.
Also so wie wusi es sich schon gedacht hat.
Hab ich den so viel Verlust?


----------



## Nori (7. Apr. 2014)

Ja wenn das diese Richtung gehen soll - da hast ja fast keine Förderhöhe - da geht die Rohrpumpe schon.
Vielleicht wäre da ein Luftheber ne stromsparende Alternative - wenn der Schacht entsprechende tief wäre ....

Weiß nur nicht wie es mit der Einblastiefe in Richtung Teich mit einem LH aussieht????

Gruß Nori


----------



## Jjjjj (7. Apr. 2014)

Danke für die vielen Antworten


----------



## Patrick K (7. Apr. 2014)

Hallo


Ich hab des so gemacht:



Gruss Patrick


----------



## Jjjjj (7. Apr. 2014)

Bleibt dann nicht der ganze Dreck unten rechts in der 90° Kurve hängen??? Oder wirds mit gespült?


----------



## Patrick K (8. Apr. 2014)

..........funktioniert bei meinem Teich seit 2008 ohne Probleme , erst bei einem Flow einer 16 T Rohrpumpe ,seit 2012 mit einem Luftheber mit ca,12TL Flow ,2014 wird ein 2tes Rohr und e_n zweiter Luftheber eingebaut um den Flow auf gut 24TL zu erhöhen, ich habe aber auch , ausser Koidreck keinerlei Schmutzeintrag (ausser vielleicht 5 Blätter im Jahr)_


_Gruss Obs _


----------



## Jjjjj (8. Apr. 2014)

Hallo
ich habe noch mal ein wenig nachgedacht. Die Idee mit dem Luftheber finde ich nicht schlecht. 
Kann man diesen auch mit schläuchen bauen.
Auf der Skizze ist das blaue ein T verbindungsstück. Von unten soll luft reingepumpt werden und von der Seite soll das Wasser nachlaufen.
Der Schlauch hätte 5cm Durchmesser und die Membranpumpe 35 l/m
Geht das?


----------



## Patrick K (8. Apr. 2014)

Geht vielleicht auch mit schlauch , musste testen , Ich würde ein 110 Rohr einsetzen (min 75) 
Lese dich mal durch die Luftheber freds , dann weist du wie man die aufbaut

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-tscheche-im-filter.39162/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...ftheber-prinzip-tschechische-druckdose.40868/

und einsetzt 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Jjjjj (8. Apr. 2014)

welche pumpe hast du an deinem 110 rohr?
Ich hab 2x 35 l/min schon. Wie groß muss das Rohr dafür sein? Also deiner Meinung nach. Die Meinungen sind da ziemlich verschieden.


----------



## Jjjjj (8. Apr. 2014)

Nach 1 h lesen hab ich es endlich verstanden. Danke für die Links.


----------



## Jjjjj (8. Apr. 2014)

Eine Frage hab ich noch zum BA. Geht das so wie auf den Skizzen oder sind zu viele Kurven drin. Die erste ist von oben und die 2. von der Seite.


----------



## Jjjjj (8. Apr. 2014)

Das wären dann nämlich 6 Kurven!!!


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

mmmmmmmh ............................................3 X 30° sind auch 90° dann bleibt sicher nix in den Kurven

Gruss Obs


----------



## Jjjjj (9. Apr. 2014)

Ich meinte ob es vom Durchfluss Menge geht


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

Durch ein 110 er gehen gut 15 TL mit 3x 30 er Bögen geht mehr als mit einem 90 er  ich hab eine 110er Tschechen  Druckdose und ein 75 er Steigrohr und pumpe ausgelitert 12 000 L mit einer High Blow 60 es liegt aber noch eine 200 Platte im Teich die damit betrieben wird


Gruss Obs


----------



## Jjjjj (9. Apr. 2014)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt 
Ich meinte das Rohr des BA weil das auf den Skizzen sehr viele Kurven machen muss, sodass ich Angst hab das die 10 000l vom Luftheber nicht durch den BA nach fließen, sodass der Luftheber weniger Leistung hat, da der Wasserspiegel im Filter sinkt.


----------



## Jjjjj (9. Apr. 2014)

Und ist es egal ob die Rohre vom BA oben oder unten am Filter drangemacht werden???
Kann man statt löcher wie in deinem BA Schlitze machen? Der Vorteil: Blätter können gewogen werden und wie bei den Löchern keine Fische!
Entschuldigung für die vielen Fragen und Tippfehler (schreib auf einem Handy)
LG


----------



## Zacky (9. Apr. 2014)

In einfacher Schwerkraft gehen durch ein 110er etwa 10500 l/h, was bei einem bewegten Schwerkraftsystem etwas mehr sein sollte.

Die vielen Kurven bzw. Ecken die das Rohr auf dem Weg meistern muss, könnten sicherlich den Durchfluss etwas behindern, was sich aber eher darauf abzeichnet, dass evtl. etwas mehr Schmutz auf der Strecke bleibt. Daher ist es empfehlenswert, die Verrohrung vom BA zum Filter stets auf überwiegend langen und geraden Strecken zu verlegen und dann die Ecken durch 3 x 30° Bögen zu "entschärfen", damit eben ausreichend Durchfluss bestehen bleibt.

Der Luftheber kann auch nur dann und überhaupt Wasser fördern, wenn der Wasserspiegel annähernd gleich ist. Fällt der Wasserspiegel im Filter schneller, als es nachlaufen kann, kann es zu einer Leistungsminderung beim Luftheber kommen. Dennoch kann man den Luftheber so einbauen, dass er genügend Wasser im Rohr hat, dass er läuft. Durch die Verrohrung vom Teich zum Filter (wo dann der Luftheber ist) muss natürlich genügend nachlaufen. Wenn es zu wenig Rohre sind, kann man nix machen. Auch sollte ich natürlich mit einer Pumpe (egal was für eine) nur so viel "absaugen", wie auch die Rohrleitungen es schaffen nachzuliefern. Soll heißen, ich kann keine 20tsd Liter fördern, wenn ich nur ein 110er Rohr vom Teich zum Filter habe.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dich weiter verwirren!


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

Das 110 er liefert gut 15 TL der Luftheber fördert gut 12 TL mein LH sitzt im Filter

Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

Tippfehler sind sch  ei   .. egal 

bin PFÄLZER


----------



## Jjjjj (9. Apr. 2014)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab fließt 15 000l/h durch den BA nach, oder?


----------



## Zacky (9. Apr. 2014)

bis zu 15.000 Liter können nachfließen - ja, das ist möglich


----------



## Zacky (9. Apr. 2014)

bis zu 15.000 Liter können nachfließen - ja, das ist möglich


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

jupp


----------



## Jjjjj (9. Apr. 2014)

Eine Frage noch die mir irgendwie dumm erscheint: Kann man in ein Flansch beidseitig ein Rohr rein stecken, also auf der einen Seite auf das Vorhandene rohrstück und auf der anderen in das loch?


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

ja sowohl als auch
Guss Obs


----------



## Jjjjj (9. Apr. 2014)

Danke
Ihr seit die besten.
So viele schnelle kompetente antworten


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

ist schon gut wir wissen das wir gut sind


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

Murhahahahahahahahahahahahhahhahhahahahahahahhaahhaahahhahahah


----------



## Jjjjj (9. Apr. 2014)

Die Frage kann ich mir nicht verkneifen:
Wie tief ist dein Luftheber?
PS: Du hast  vergessen XD


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

mmmmmh das hast du wohl überlesen  

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/449219/

steht da nicht  " steigrohr : 75 mm Durchmesser, länge mit 2x 45° Bögen ca. 500 mm"

Gruss Gross Obs


----------



## Jjjjj (9. Apr. 2014)

Oh mist übersehen 
Du hast bei einer rohrlänge/einblastiefe von 50cm 12000l/h?
Das ist echt viel für nur 50cm


----------



## Patrick K (9. Apr. 2014)

75er Rohr länge mit Bögen 50 cm da kommt noch ein stück dazu (Dose und Verjüngung) 
Ja der Flow ist echt gut , war mit einem Eimer gut 5cm über Wasser mit 11 ooo L ausgelitert ich denke, unter Wasser sind noch 1000L dazu gekommen

Gruss Obs


----------



## Jjjjj (9. Apr. 2014)

like


----------

